# More on shoes- Advice?- NC content



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Okay, I have a problem. I really want a pair of dress boots with heels. The problem is when I wear heeled boots I get a horrible pain on the ball of my foot. I actually walked 2 miles barefoot on a cold winter night through NY because it was better then the pain. I've tried various ones with no luck.
What I need is a strong referral on comfortable boots with good support or padding in the ball of the foot area. I've tried the inserts and that didn't help which is why I think it might be a support issue. 

Help!:cryin:


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Okay, I have a problem. I really want a pair of dress boots with heels. The problem is when I wear heeled boots I get a horrible pain on the ball of my foot. I actually walked 2 miles barefoot on a cold winter night through NY because it was better then the pain. I've tried various ones with no luck.
> What I need is a strong referral on comfortable boots with good support or padding in the ball of the foot area. I've tried the inserts and that didn't help which is why I think it might be a support issue.
> 
> Help!:cryin:


I'll let you know how mine go when I get them today (yay!). I ordered the Anne Klein Chime boots from Zappos, and they seemed pretty comfy. They were a 2 1/4" heel. They weren't the ones I wanted, so they are going back. IME Anne Klein shoes have lots of cushioning on the footbed. The new ones coming today are White Mt. Betina boots. I have no experience with White Mt., but they are adorable and strappy and are only a 2" heel. 

If you have problems with pain in the ball of the foot, I would think it's because you're not used to wearing heels. I developed some of that pain, which I attributed to fatigue from wearing heels. It's going away after a week now. Maybe try for a lower heel? You'll have to search to find them, but there are some 1 1/4"-1 3/4" kitten heel boots that are really cute.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Yea, it's weird I only get that pain from high heel boots not all my regular heels. I think I'll look into the kitten heals though I love the look of a 2 or 2.5 inch heel. 
Thanks for the info I'll look into the Anne Klein, I love all my Born and BOC heels I wish they made dressy boots **sigh**


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Yea, it's weird I only get that pain from high heel boots not all my regular heels. I think I'll look into the kitten heals though I love the look of a 2 or 2.5 inch heel.
> Thanks for the info I'll look into the Anne Klein, I love all my Born and BOC heels I wish they made dressy boots **sigh**


The White Mt. boots are soooo uncomfortable. No support whatsoever. But they are way cute, so I'm willing to suffer through the pain.

Anne Klein was good cushioning and support by comparison.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

vonteity said:


> The White Mt. boots are soooo uncomfortable. No support whatsoever. But they are way cute, so I'm willing to suffer through the pain.
> 
> Anne Klein was good cushioning and support by comparison.



Cool, I have never been one to suffer for beauty..lol I think I'll look into the Anne Klein. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

